# Puppies available at Dumfries kennels



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I am posting on behalf of my local kennels, they have just taken in 4 pups, four months old..

















Marley and Milly's owners got more than they bargained for when they got a male Labrador puppy to keep their Staffy bitch company! They did not expect him to be so precocious at 6 months, and they were left with a litter of puppies. Marley and his sister Milly were the last two to find homes.

Marley is a lovely pup who has lived with his brother and parents since birth. If he is to be rehomed seperately he would benefit from an existing dog in the household. She has basic training and is well socialised, although a little shyer than his sister.

Marley Current dogs available for re-homing from Dumfries and Galloway Canine Rescue Centre.
Milly Current dogs available for re-homing from Dumfries and Galloway Canine Rescue Centre.

















Talla and Trig have been brought into the centre due to illness in the family. They have been well-loved and looked after.

Talla and Trig are four month old puppies from working stock although they have been raised as pets and are loved and spoilt.

Talla Current dogs available for re-homing from Dumfries and Galloway Canine Rescue Centre.
Trig Current dogs available for re-homing from Dumfries and Galloway Canine Rescue Centre.

If you know of anyone who might consider any of these wonderful lot, please please get in touch with the rescue centre.

x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Talla went to her new home today 

x


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

What beautiful pups.


----------

